# Poll on how often does your 622 reboot



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This is not exactly accurate but I figured getting a poll out might give a since in terms of numbers.

There is a counter in the diagnostics that counts the number of times it reboots. (This might include the finger power reset but I am not sure). You can get this by going to ... Menu->6->3 and selecting counters. It is counter number #5 (AC PWR/HW WD counter). The difference between my stable box and my unstable box in this count and counter three is huge.

With my old box the count was at 48 and i have had it 12 days so the average would have been 4 times per day.

So chime in and vote in the poll. What is your average per day for this counter #5(AC PWR/HW WD counter).

To do the math:

(AC PWR/HW WD counter #5)/number of days since activation.

_Thanks Moman19 for the counter number correction_


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

622 installed 4/5/06 Counter shows 4 so 4/15 = .26 per day.

My 622 has never rebooted by itself, these were all power plug or power button reboots by me. Once for loss of video, once for loss of audio and twice for loss of closed captioning.

Chan


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe, need to confirm, but a power button reboot will not increment the count. Maybe someone can confirm this. Not sure what a power cord reboot will do. I guess my main concern (Based on my box that is going RA), is when the box wedges or spontaneously reboots. Which a number of people are reporting. Figured putting a number to it provides some data point.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

With the current software version both my 622's reset much less frequently and at about less than once per day not counting the automatic reset that is scheduled.

On occasion, I do a power button reset when the picture gets jerky/robotic or other reported bugs surface. This may reduce the actual number of resets that the 622 otherwise might have happened.

I just checked #5 in Diagnostic Tests. On version "A" 27, on version "B" 8. Version "A" gets more use than Version "B."


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I believe, need to confirm, but a power button reboot will not increment the count. Maybe someone can confirm this. Not sure what a power cord reboot will do. I guess my main concern (Based on my box that is going RA), is when the box wedges or spontaneously reboots. Which a number of people are reporting. Figured putting a number to it provides some data point.


Well I guess my comments won't help except to tell you that mine does not reboot by itself. At least it has not while I was watching.

You got my curiosity up. I power button rebooted, it did not count. I then pulled the plug, it did count, I'm up to 5 now. I may have rebooted intentionally more than the 5 times, it's just that that is what I can remember doing! 

Chan


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Gravel. I figured it was that way but was not sure... Thanks for doing the leg work.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The first one rebooted 1 to 4 times daily. The replacement has not rebooted in the 2 1/2 weeks I've had it (knock on wood).


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

BillJ said:


> The first one rebooted 1 to 4 times daily. The replacement has not rebooted in the 2 1/2 weeks I've had it (knock on wood).


Same here...MY old 622 model C rebooted 5 to 6 times during prime time (3 to 4 Hours. my new one a model D has not reboot during prime time once.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mine is 2/5 = .4. I just got it Saturday and the count was 2.


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm new to this VIP622. I have had it for about three weeks. What is causing this problem? Mine has rebooted 3 times in a six hour period several times. Should I just deal with it or call it in?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

obermi said:


> I'm new to this VIP622. I have had it for about three weeks. What is causing this problem? Mine has rebooted 3 times in a six hour period several times. Should I just deal with it or call it in?


Some 622's have a severe reset problem. If your continually resets, you should contact E* and report it to them. Chances are they will swap yours for one that works right.


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Some 622's have a severe reset problem. If your continually resets, you should contact E* and report it to them. Chances are they will swap yours for one that works right.


Thanks!


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine has rebooted itself 3 times that I saw. The count is 5 and I have had it since 03/14. This week it has booted itself 2 times under heavy usage. I does it when it is on all day viewing SD and HD plus multiple recordings.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

With these results, albeit a small sample, I think it is clear that there is probably either a small amount of defective machines, or that users are creating situation with unventelated boxes, weak signals, or some other unusual setup or usage that is causing such problems.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine has never rebooted.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Uhh, no option for once daily?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> With these results, albeit a small sample, I think it is clear that there is probably either a small amount of defective machines, or that users are creating situation with unventelated boxes, weak signals, or some other unusual setup or usage that is causing such problems.


It would be interesting to hear from those experiencing many re-boots as to whether their unit is inside a cabinet. And, from those that have successfully replaced a unit with this problem, was the replacement installed in the same location.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> It would be interesting to hear from those experiencing many re-boots as to whether their unit is inside a cabinet. And, from those that have successfully replaced a unit with this problem, was the replacement installed in the same location.


For sure. Statistically 3 people saying it reboots multiple times a day of 40 something reports isn't quite to the 10% ratio that I would guess Dish would consider worth worrying about. They just send out "replacements" to those who complain and hope that the software updates address issues in the meantime.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DAG said:


> Uhh, no option for once daily?


Does look like I missed that one. I would mark people with 1 to 2 per day to make less than 1. I new something was missing.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I am one that had the multiple reboot issue and my box fell into the 2 to 5. I had the box in multiple locations. Both were cabinet but one was open front with a good foot and half of space all around.

I got my replacement on Wednesday and I have not seen any rebooting issues with the replacement. I plan on reporting back after I had a weekend to make sure a swap out worked, but from what I can see it has.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I am one that had the multiple reboot issue and my box fell into the 2 to 5. I had the box in multiple locations. Both were cabinet but one was open front with a good foot and half of space all around.
> 
> I got my replacement on Wednesday and I have not seen any rebooting issues with the replacement. I plan on reporting back after I had a weekend to make sure a swap out worked, but from what I can see it has.


Which model did you get ...?

I have had my replacement (Model D) for 5 days and no re-boots


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a question. Since I just had my 622 installed, I haven't had time to have any issues with it. How long should I wait before posting in this poll?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I got a model D. I personally don't think it is model related and all my counters are still at 0. I also know the counter should increment on a code update I believe.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> I have a question. Since I just had my 622 installed, I haven't had time to have any issues with it. How long should I wait before posting in this poll?


LOL

You can post good experinces also....I think


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally you might want to give it 3 to 5 days to give it some time.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

My new "D" unit only has 1 reboot on the counter, 66 hours after installation. And I think that one happened during the activation process because the CSR mistyped the R and S number and told me to unplug. I haven't seen any reboot while watching and no split recordings.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Where does one see the reboot count ???


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Look at the first post. Menu->6->3. Select the counters button. it is counter #5


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Ron,
Hence, "OldCoot" - I overlooked the counters button !!
I have had mine a week. The counter says 1 and I assume this is the soft reset the installer did during setup to get the guide to load.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Look at the first post. Menu->6->3. Select the counters button. it is counter #5


I can assure you that my 622 reboots itself out of severe sync issues and such just about daily and #5 on the counter screen does not increment. My previous 622 box did increment and was up to about 40 by the time Dish exchanged it out. My present one says 1, even though I have seen it reboot itself numerous times.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting DAG. My experiences seem to correlate with those two counters. Especially counter 5. From a post.. Looks like the power button does not cause counter 5 to increment, but a power cord pull does.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Would someone start a poll as to how many 622s have poor geometry on SD and/or HD?


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I have had my 622 for 11 days and it has never rebooted.

Rick R


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I have mine for a week now so far only one reboot (the first day). This is a replacement for one which rebooted 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, I finally decided that it was time to vote. My 622 was installed last Friday (4/21). We had one reboot on the first day. That's it.

When I look at my Counters, it only shows 1 reboot.

Now for a little while I thought I might have had another reboot or two. Then I discovered there is this "Inactivity Standby". Basically, it turns off the receiver (puts it into standby mode) if you don't do something on the receiver within a set period. The default seems to be 4 hours. Well, we were in the habit of turning off the TV, but leaving our 921 on. Then we would just turn on the TV to pick up whatever was on. So to make a long story short, we had a couple of times where we came back and found that the receiver's lights were off.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> OK, I finally decided that it was time to vote. My 622 was installed last Friday (4/21). We had one reboot on the first day. That's it.
> 
> ...


It's seems like this is the case for a lot of 622s. They seem to do the reboot within a day of installation and then you don't see it again. I know that's what happened with mine and I've seen a few other posts with the same thing happening to others.


----------



## robhendricks (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had my 622 since Monday at Noon. Since that time it has rebooted at least 10 times. The counter says 10. Two times, the screen went black and we heard loud static over the speakers. I pressed and held the power button when this happened, so I don't know if that counted in the diagnosic counter. 

I called Dish. The rep told me that I should hard reset (power cord) and see if that helped. I told him that I did not think it would help, but would do it anyway. He told me that the problem is a known issue, issue id AC17. The issue is documented as a software issue with no know fix date.

I told him that from what I'm reading here that it certainly seems hardware related. I will see what happens now that I have completed the hard reset.

Question - how do you tell what hardware model you have?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would call them back and say it happend again. I had the exact same issue, box swap and have not seen it since. I have two 622s and I have also not seen it happen on my other box. Others have had similar experiences and most have seen a bit improvement with a box swap from what I have read. 

I personally don't believe the issue to be software related. If it is then there is something else that contributes to the failure also because for me the box swap was night and day difference with the same software version.

There is a board ID on the back of the receiver. Some have speculated this is a board revision number while others believe it is a production run ID.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

mine's on it's 4th day and ALL the counters are "0"
I have rebooted it with the power button on at least 2 occasions and NEVER unplugged it


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

As I noted above my 622 has never been observed to reboot. However I looked at the counters and #5 says 1. So I guess it has rebooted once, however when they were installing it we may have disconnected power once.

Rick R


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I was experiencing 5 to 10 reboots a day during primetime. They swapped my box with a new one and so far not a single reboot.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

My rev D replacement unit hasn't rebooted in 8 days. All is good. I'm finally a happy camper.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

how can you tell what "version" the receiver is... i.e. A, B, D, etc?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

bairdjc said:


> how can you tell what "version" the receiver is... i.e. A, B, D, etc?


It's on the right side of the back of the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

After having my replacement unit for a week. I am happy to say it has stabilized and I am not seeing any of the reboot issues I saw with my previous box.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

When my version "C" receiver was crapping out with reboots, the thing I noticed is the problem became worse over time. The first several days there were no reboots at all. When the reboot problem finally did start to creep up, it would happen maybe once every two to four hours. With the passing days it became more and more frequent. The last day the receiver was running, it was rebooting at _least_ once every 15 minutes, but I could count on it to be almost every five minutes! All in the course of two weeks.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Yesterday after having my 622 for just over two weeks, I was just sitting there and it rebooted. First time. After it finished I checked the counters and sure enough it had rebooted.

Rick R


----------

